# RIP Foxxy



## lyredragon (Jul 28, 2010)

On July 9, My husband was attacked by a loose pit bull. This pit ripped foxxy out of my husband's arms and killed her. Taggert got away safely.

Dog involved in attack found Friday evening | Local News - KETV Home KETV news story about us

Pit bull mix kills Chihuahua in southwest Omaha apartment complex | Crime & Courts | omaha.com Omaha World Herald story

WE rescued miss foxxy from a family that found her running stray on the Pine Ridge reservation in August 2009. She had 1 surviving pup so her lineage lives on, but not with us. WE got her in October 2009 after her pup was old enough to be on its own. 

She was my first pup, and I miss her very much. Till we meet again at the 9th river baby girl <3


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This is really terrible. I hope you can sue the owner, so that he realizes that what his dog does, results in consequences. Maybe if he has to pay $$ he would see that his dog is properly kept in his own yard/property.


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

OMG I am so very, very sorry to hear this! This is truly a horrific nightmare for all involved. I hate that people who have no business having pets, let alone a Pit Bull, are responsible for acts like this. It's not fair to the victim, and it's not fair to the Pit Bull or the entire breed. It's irresponsible people like this, who own dogs like that, who just perpetuate the reputation that condemns all dogs in the Pit Bull/Bully breed.

My prayers go out to you and your husband. I am so thankful that he wasn't hurt. My heart is absolutely broken for your baby.


----------



## lyredragon (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, He got three charges on the spot, and another three more serios charges for running off to Waterloo and trying to hide the dog. This guy is the serious poster child for privilege. Parents seem to be propping him up, letting them use their lakeside home for a business address, graduated from a private school, has pics of going out partying with his friends, rap sheet for aggravated assault, Just a real winner.

I have a lawyer, and i was advised to wait until after the criminal side of things got wrapped up, and then we'll go after him. He was visiting his girlfriend's apartment. He doesn't even belong around here. The guy lied up a storm, "Oh, the dog got out, I didn't even know he wasn't with us." yeah right. you can't lose a pit bull in a 500 square foot studio apartment on the third floor with at least 3 doors to pass through, all of which open inward.

NO collar NO muzzle. Out on its own while the owner took a booty call. (city of Omaha requires collar, leash and muzzle on pits per BSL unless they are ambassador dogs. This one had a bite history so no ambassador program for him.) They just called us yesterday with news on the quarantine. it is healthy, but it is going to be PTS. We got Foxxy's cremains on Wednesday, and his court date is for August 11 unless it gets pushed back.

I'm just tired of the lies with this guy. And his GF. She was crying to the apartment manager that her door was broken, it's never stayed shut and locked, it aways opens up into the hallway, which is utter BS considering the doors all open inward to the apts FROM the hallway and there is no hallway inside a studio. Things are not looking good for the GF as a resident here seeing as how she was responsible for a guest dog and guest owner, and she knew good and well that no pits are allowed here. This guy tried to hide his dog so we went to the press, and when he showed up he tried to sweet talk the NEHS like the privileged little 25y/o brat he is.


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

I truly hope you get the justice you deserve from this, sweetie! Keep us posted. Sending hugs to you!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

This so shocking and so horrifying.
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lyredragon (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, there is a bright spot. On the 15th we got Phoebe from the NE Humane Society. She came in on the 9th, the same day as foxxy died, and we adopted her on the 15th, which was exactly the same date as Taggert's gotcha from the NEHS. It was meant to be. WE believe that the best way to remember the love of a good rescue is to get another rescue.

she is 10 months, which is pretty young for us. We saw 2 LHC in that day, but the adoption councillor reccommended that we choose her vs. the 8 y/o so that Taggert could have his turn being the big dog in the house. And you know, they've hit it right off. They cuddle together, which Foxxy and Taggert never would do. He needed someone in his life. I'm glad we didn't wait too long. We said we were going to, but we just couldn't. Foxxy was a larger than life presence in our home, and it was just too quiet without 2 of them zooming around.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh how wonderful! Foxxy sure as sugar made you get this pup!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow! This is just so devastating!! I'm so glad that Taggert is ok, but he looks so unsettled, poor baby. I hope you make this guy/family pay--such scum bags!!! Your poor husband; I hope he's ok and doesn't feel bad cause it sounds like he did everything he could. I am so sorry this happened!


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

Awww! That's wonderful! Congrats on giving Phoebe a new home. I definitely think it was meant to be, and I'm glad you have another baby to help ease your pain through all this.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

This is just awful!! I am so sorry.

And you know, this angers me on another level too. Pit bulls have such an awful reputation and incidents like this just aggravate the situation. I personally know quite a number of people who own pits, and they in each case they are family dogs, absolutely dote on their humans both large and small, and live with at least one other dog or a cat or both. They are docile, sweet, wonderful pets. And I just HATE that incidents like this propagate the idea that they are vicious animals. 

That said, this particular dog is clearly dog-aggressive and I think it's appropriate that it be put down. I think that the fact that it happens to be a pit bull is secondary to the fact that it's just a dog-aggressive dog, y'know?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry this happened. When I was about ten or so, our cocker spaniel got out of our yard and ran down the street. My sister and I chased after her to bring her back, but had to watch her get attached by a pit bull that lived down the street. Horribly traumatic experience, and she survived. 

I'm with Tink...it really angers me when things like this happen because of bad owners who further dig a whole for the pit bull breeds. Bred and raised properly, they're beautiful loving dogs. But you get douchebags like this guy who get one and take no responsibility for it, and things go bad - and then it's the dog (and anyone involved)that pays for it.


----------



## lyredragon (Jul 28, 2010)

*County prosecutor called*

We had a lengthy talk with the Douglas County prosecutor yesterday. If it was up to me I would throw the book at Mr. Corritore, but seeing as how John is the victim, he gets to call the shots. The general consesnsus is restitution not less than $500, 2-4 year ban on owning animals, and probation and community service. That's just for the initial charges. He'll get more from the county and city side because he ran off with the dog and broke quarrantine, but we don't get to negotiate that. John and the prosecutor felt that having someone riding his *** for years is in the long term probably better than jail. Still, this is only the prosecutor wanting to know what we wanted done with this guy. His dog is going to die. That much has already been figured out.

Honestly, as much as we thought Foxxy was the sun, moon and stars in our lives, she was just property before the law. That's the big stick in the whole clockwork. If life was good and just, this guy would be put in the same as any person who was guilty of negligent homicide. Can't do it. My lawyer says that finding a value for foxxy will be difficult because she was a rescue and the only value we can really truthfully attach to her is emotional, which is something notoriously hard to place a value on, and something a jury would have to decide.

His arraignment hearing is August 30. I thought it would be the 16th but it got pushed back.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear what happened to your poor girl . That sounds like a terrible way to lose a chi. If that ever happened to my little girl, I would be devastated. 
It is a very scary world we live in, in which we have to carefully watch every corner for dangerous dogs and reckless owners.

The owner truly sounds like total scum. He probably doesn't even realize it's his own fault his dog is going to be euthanized.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hugs and prayers!


----------



## lyredragon (Jul 28, 2010)

CuddlesMom said:


> . He probably doesn't even realize it's his own fault his dog is going to be euthanized.


Yes and that is devistating. Because that is the truth. the truth is that no dog had to die. Foxxy didn't have to die. His dog didn't have o die. DA dogs live and love their families every day for good long lives. FOxxy was DA, and that is because this wasn't the first dog attack we've suffered through. It was, in fact, the seventh.

The first was a pair of off leash boston terriers in spring 2010. We were at the poo post and the owner just thought his dogs would follow him around and not get into trouble. At that time we had only foxxy, so it was easy to pull her up, but I still got clawed up by his beasts.

August 2010, a lady with a mutt she had been keepin cooped up on her porch illegally while she healed from knee surgery had a leash and collar on her dog, but too loose, and the moment it saw Tag and Foxxy it slipped off the collar and made a beeline for us. That time I had to crouch down and put my back to the attacking dog with my dogs underneath me.

The third was an incident at a socialization class shortly after that. Someone brought their wound up, mouthy brittany to class, and it wanted to bite foxxy. I'm sure it thought it was playing, but it had no manners. That was the trainer's fault for not telling that person to leave their dog out. We never went back to that class.

The fourth and fifth was the same dog owner, an MMA fighter wit h2 german shepherds. He had a nasty habit of keeping his dogs off leash and then making all sorts of excuses ranging from "i forgot" to "ther is no good place to let them run" yeah, sure in an apartment complex with a leashless park, there's no room? you've got to be kidding. you're too lazy to walk the 500 yards up the street. Once was in the quad behind the apartments, he was sitting out having a beer when I came home from the pet store and his older one went right for us. The second time, we were out on the long leashes and he just let his dogs out the door without looking for other people and foxxy got grabbed. I thought I was going to lose her that time. I wound up with severe rope burn from the leashes that day, around my fingers and the backs of my knees.

The sixth time, foxxy was truly DA while on leash. We were working on her with that, but there's only so much you can do with doggie PTSD. She was fine off leash at the dog park with dogs her own size. We knew her limits. We even managed to housetrain her. But dogs have to be walked just for their own well being. She loved walking. WE took her out on 6 and 7 mile nature hikes, and she loved it until her pads were worn and her toenails were short. It was a golden retriever. That lady pissed me off. There's nothing like the 1st chakra clenching moment when you hear "He's friendly! He's friendll! don't worry!" Thanks lady, but my dog is not. The retriever, I am sure wanted a friend initially, but sentiments changed quickly. The dog rushed up, completely leashless. Foxxy bit his nose. I had to yank her up and hustle for the door. 

The seventh was this person's dog, and that ended her. People around here are crazy stupid, inconsiderate and clueless with their dogs quite a lot more than is healthy. This is an apartment complex with no weight restrictions, but a list of breed restrictions. And the sad thing is that this could have been prevented. 

WE belonged here. He did not. His dog should have stayed home. It should have stayed on leash, with a muzzle, or in the apartment while he was visiting. There was just no reason and no justification for what happened and because it was a dog's death, nobody really cares, really. We're expected to get over it quickly and move on with life. WE are not allowed to grieve for our pets the way we grieve for human family members. But we do. We absolutlely grieve, even while society tells us that we are not allowed to take time off of work for something like a dog. It's just a dog. Go get another one. 

Well we did go get another one, but Phoebe doesn't replace what we lost. Phoebe is a third dog, not a first dog. ANd foxxy's presence is still very much all around the apartment. I still find mats of her fur all over. I find a loved chew toy filled with her dental impressions. I find all of her old collars and harnesses that we tried on her over the years. And the piddle stains where she invariably missed her mat every once in a while are not coming up. I'm sure that Taggert can smell her everywhere still too. 

It has been one month exactly today, and I sat up after work listening to her playlist. Foxxy had a playlist of songs that we sang to her or played around her. They were her theme songs. And I added "bright Eyes" by art Garfunkel and bawled my eyes out again.


----------

